# strongly recommended = ;



## dharvatis (May 8, 2013)

Συνάντησα σε μια μετάφραση την απόδοση «συνιστάται κατηγορηματικά» για το _strongly recommended_ και αναρωτιέμαι πώς σας φαίνεται. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης λέει ότι _κατηγορηματικός_ είναι αυτός που διατυπώνεται ρητά και απερίφραστα, που λέγεται με σαφήνεια και καθαρότητα. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ακριβώς την ίδια έννοια με το _strongly_, αλλά ίσως είναι αρκετά καλό για χαλαρή χρήση. Τι νομίζετε; Εσείς πώς το αποδίδετε συνήθως;


----------



## bernardina (May 8, 2013)

Συνιστάται θερμά ή ανεπιφύλακτα. Σαφώς *όχι *_κατηγορηματικά_ σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

Στην ΕΕ τους αρέσει κάτι τέτοια να τα κάνουν *μετ' επιτάσεως*.


----------



## Themis (May 8, 2013)

Ναι, και δεν αρκούνται να "καλούν" και να "ζητούν" μετ' επιτάσεως. Βρίσκω 2.290 γκουγκλιές στο europa.eu για το "συνιστά μετ' επιτάσεως" :scared:


----------



## dharvatis (May 9, 2013)

Αφελής ερώτηση: γιατί μπορούμε να πούμε _μετ' επιτάσεως_ αλλά όχι _επιτατικά_;


----------



## Pericles (May 9, 2013)

Η ακριβής λέξη είναι _εκθύμως_, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως πέφτει κάπως καθαρευουσιάνικη για το συμφραζόμενό σου. Το λέω συχνά (και μάλιστα _συν*ί*σταται εκθύμως_), αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν και πού θα το έγραφα.


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> γιατί μπορούμε να πούμε _μετ' επιτάσεως_ αλλά όχι _επιτατικά_;


Αν όντως μπορείς να πεις "μετ' επιτάσεως", είσαι μάλλον ικανός για όλα. Ακόμα και για να συνθέτεις μαντινάδες.


Pericles said:


> Η ακριβής λέξη είναι _εκθύμως_, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως πέφτει κάπως καθαρευουσιάνικη


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το πρόβλημα με το "εκθύμως", όπως και με το "μετ' επιτάσεως", συνίσταται όχι ότι στο ότι είναι _πολύ_ καθαρευουσιάνικες αλλά στο ότι δεν είναι _αρκετά _καθαρευουσιάνικες. Εξηγούμαι: ναι μεν η καθαρεύουσα ήταν τεχνητή γλώσσα, αλλά ήταν μια τεχνητή γλώσσα που πράγματι χρησιμοποιήθηκε. Και στην _πραγματική χρήση_ της καθαρεύουσας, τα δύο ως άνω γλωσσικά τεχνουργήματα υπήρξαν περίπου τόσο συχνά όσο βροντόσαυροι σε καλλιστεία.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

Themis said:


> Αν όντως μπορείς να πεις "μετ' επιτάσεως", είσαι μάλλον ικανός για όλα. Ακόμα και για να συνθέτεις μαντινάδες.
> ...
> Και στην _πραγματική χρήση_ της καθαρεύουσας, τα δύο ως άνω γλωσσικά τεχνουργήματα υπήρξαν περίπου τόσο συχνά όσο βροντόσαυροι σε καλλιστεία.



Ανε βαστεί σου να το πεις και θες να το συστήσεις,
μετ' επιτάσεως να βγεις, εκθύμως, να κηρύξεις
ότι στα καλλιστεία μας γι' απόδοση του στρόνγκλι
δε βρέθηκε άλλο πλια καλό...
με βάρηκε το βόλι, ρόνγκλι


----------



## cougr (May 9, 2013)

Pericles said:


> Η ακριβής λέξη είναι _εκθύμως_, .......... Το λέω συχνά (και μάλιστα _συν*ί*σταται εκθύμως_)[....]



Μάλλον ταιριάζει καλύτερα σε φράσεις όπως _heartily recommended, wholeheartedly recommended, full-heartedly recommended_ κτλ.


----------



## dharvatis (May 9, 2013)

Themis said:


> Αν όντως μπορείς να πεις "μετ' επιτάσεως", είσαι μάλλον ικανός για όλα. Ακόμα και για να συνθέτεις μαντινάδες.



Εγώ; Αυτοί! 

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν, είμαστε όλοι (πλην Περικλή) υπέρ του _θερμά_ της Μπέρνης.
Για το «ανεπιφύλακτα» έχω επιφυλάξεις (χεχε): τι κάνεις αν στη συνέχεια της πρότασης έχεις π.χ. κάποια εξαίρεση του τύπου «Συνιστούμε ανεπιφύλακτα να κάνετε αυτό, εκτός εάν δεν γίνεται»;



daeman said:


> Ανε βαστεί σου να το πεις και θες να το συστήσεις,
> μετ' επιτάσεως να βγεις, εκθύμως, να κηρύξεις
> ότι στα καλλιστεία μας γι' απόδοση του στρόνγκλι
> δε βρέθηκε άλλο πλια καλό...
> με βάρηκε το βόλι, ρόνγκλι



Αυτό ήταν, τέλειωσε: μάζεψε τις λεξιλογικές μαντινάδες και ψάξε να βρεις εκδότη, θα πλουτίσεις σού λέω! :-D :-D


----------



## Pericles (May 9, 2013)

cougr said:


> Μάλλον ταιριάζει [το "εκθύμως"] καλύτερα σε φράσεις όπως _heartily recommended, wholeheartedly recommended, full-heartedly recommended_ κτλ.



Χμ... Ναι, σωστά. Δεν ήξερα ότι στ' αγγλικά το λένε κι έτσι.

Θερμά λοιπόν, συμφωνώ κι εγώ!


----------



## cougr (May 9, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> [...]Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν, είμαστε όλοι (πλην Περικλή) υπέρ του _θερμά_ της Μπέρνης[...]



Το _θερμά_ όμως δεν παραπέμπει περισσότερο στο _warmly (recommended)_; Συνήθως το _strongly recommended_ έχει μια πιο σοβαρή και εμφατική χροιά. 

Π.χ. It is strongly recommended that the medicine not be given to patients in whom.........
It is strongly recommended that you seek legal advice prior to signing any contract or consent judgments with creditors.
Due to serious safety concerns it is strongly recommended that the following areas be avoided at night.......κ.ο.κ.

Δεν θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _αυστηρά_ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2013)

Μια μικρή ντρίμπλα θα μπορούσε να είναι η χρήση του _οπωσδήποτε_ (ίσως με ελαφριά μετατόπιση μέσα στην πρόταση).

Και γιατί συν*ί*σταται, Περικλή;  Συνιστώ-συνιστώμαι είναι το ρήμα.


----------



## pontios (May 9, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με τον cougr, οι προτάσεις μέχρι στιγμής, είναι πιο κοντά στο "highly recommended", νομίζω.

Το "strongly recommended" είναι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, σχεδόν σαν μια προειδοποίηση ότι, αν αυτό που συνιστάται δεν εισακουστεί, μπορεί να υπάρχουν σοβαρές συνέπειες. Μου ακούγεται περίπου σαν το "επιτακτικό", ή κάτι παρεμφερές; 

Ίσως θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μια διάκριση μεταξύ το "highly recommended", και το "strongly recommended";

I highly recommend this movie vs I strongly recommend you to check the weather report, before you go sailing (it's important, almost imperative, that you check the weather report).


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Βλέπω πολύ συχνά αυτό το μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στο συνιστώ (ειδικότερα το συνιστώμαι) και το συνίσταμαι.


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1259-συνιστώ-συστήνω-συνίσταται-συνιστάται



mod's note: η συνέχεια της συζήτησης για τα _συνιστώ, συστήνω, συνίσταται-συνιστάται_ μεταφέρθηκε στο κατάλληλο νήμα.


----------



## Themis (May 9, 2013)

Μια που μας απασχόλησαν πολύ οι λόγιες/ επίσημες χρήσεις, ας αναφέρουμε επίσης τα "θερμώς" και "ενθέρμως". Στις άλλες αποδόσεις θα πρόσθετα και το "ολόψυχα". Σε χρήσεις σαν αυτές που ανέφερε ο Cougr, έχουμε κάποια γκάμα αποδόσεων ανάλογα με το γλωσσικό επίπεδο: από το "μην παραλείψεις να..." έως το "είναι άκρως ενδεδειγμένη η...". Τέλος, αναφέρω τη δική μου (όχι απόλυτη αλλά πάντως) προτίμηση για λόγια/ επίσημα συμφραζόμενα: "συνιστά απερίφραστα".


----------



## staval (May 10, 2013)

Παρόλο που η παιδεία μου εμπεριέχει σε μεγάλο βαθμό εκφράσεις-υπολείμματα της καθαρεύουσας (μακάρι να μπορούσα να αποβάλλω από τον οργανισμό μου μερικά "καταρχάς", "παρασάγκας" και...και...και...), θεωρώ ότι η απλή δημοτική του 
*συστήνεται ανεπιφύλακτα*
είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε σε ένα καθημερινό κείμενο. Η χρήση μάλιστα ενεργητικής φωνής, δηλαδή "το συστήνουμε ανεπιφύλακτα", είναι ακόμα πιο προσιτή...βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------

